# Crude Oil Tanks - Construction , Strapping , Guaging and Maintenance



## العقاب الهرم (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


الملف بصيغة pdf 


حمل من هنا 28 ميجابايت
​


----------



## احمدهارون (23 سبتمبر 2010)

many thanks


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 ديسمبر 2010)

many عفوا


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيتم كل الخير يأخى الحبيب


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيتم كل الخير


----------



## h2foo3 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايديك يا هندسة


----------



## mleege (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## العقاب الهرم (18 يونيو 2011)

ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي قال:


> جزيتم كل الخير يأخى الحبيب



اهلا يا باشمهندس
نورت الموضوع


----------

